# Exhaust French fry smell



## Z71 (Jan 1, 2019)

I noticed several times when idling my 2018 Cruze diesel manual 6 speed that the exhaust smelled much like French fries, which I tend to associate with biodiesel fuels. However, the diesel I use contains at most 15% biodiesel, (or whatever the highest allowable percentage is). Is this exhaust smell normal for this car when using regular ULS biodiesel blended fuel ?


----------



## dieselboy731 (Feb 4, 2019)

That’s normal, I have a 17 Cruze diesel and I run it on the 15% bio diesel and I have noticed the same 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

It's not the fuel per se, it's reactions on the SCR when not yet up to normal operating temperature. It's normal. All 4 of mine do it.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Stop using biodiesel and see if the smell goes away. Process of elimination. If the smell continues then grab a bottle of ketchup and order some fries at McDonald's. LOL.....


----------

